# HTML-Weiterleitung in neues Fenster



## Tobske (1. August 2006)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem:
Ich versuche in meiner Framesite eine Weiterleitung zu meinem Forum zu machen, allerdings wird das forum zu klein wenn ich es im Frame anzeigen lasse.
Habe bis jetzt die Weiterleitung über den Meta-Tag 
[ <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; url=http://testforum.com/" target=\"_blank\"> ]

allerdings lädt der das forum dann nicht in einem neuem fenster sonder nur im selben frame wie die seite...

kann mir da jemand helfen?
danke schonmal im voraus.

grüße Tobske


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Im META gibts kein Attribut target.

Entweder mit JS:


```
<script language="Javascript">
function NeueSeite()
{
parent.Framename.location.href = "http://testforum.com/";
}
self.setTimeout("NeueSeite()",5000);
</script>
```

oder mal mit:

```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Window-target" CONTENT="_blank">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="refresh" CONTENT="5; URL=http://testforum.com/">
```

probieren.

Marcus


----------



## Tobske (1. August 2006)

Hey ripkens,
habe beide varianten mal probiert aber beide wollen nicht helfen. bei variante 2 (meta...) passiert das selbe wie vorher...

bei dem script tut sich gar nix...

kannst ja mal auf meine seite schauen falls es nicht ganz verständlich war was ich wollte...
http://www.dunkler-pakt

bitte nicht wundern...ist nur ein entwurf =) für meine wow gilde

grüße Tobske


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Tobske hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey ripkens,
> habe beide varianten mal probiert aber beide wollen nicht helfen. bei variante 2 (meta...) passiert das selbe wie vorher...
> 
> bei dem script tut sich gar nix...
> ...




http://www.dunkler-pakt sieht nicht aus wie ne gültige URL, wenn ich .de dranhänge komme ich in ein Forum ohne Frameset, bin verwirrt....


Marcus


----------



## Tobske (1. August 2006)

entschuldige bitte =) bin an der arbeit und etwas im tippstress -.-

www .dunkler-pakt. net.ms
die sollte aber gehen =)

Gruß
Tobske


----------

